# Sundews under the macro lens



## tnyr5 (Aug 18, 2021)

Drosera filiformis having a munch.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 19, 2021)

Slowly getting the hang of this thing. Here's a couple Platanthera seeds. The metal object is a bent wire from a paperclip.


----------

